# Closing one eye?



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

Nearing 40 my eyes are failing. Up until last year I shot with both eyes open and shot well, but last year I began closing one eye to be able to make out my pins better. With both eyes open My pins would blur to the point I had a hard time telling them apart. About the same time I began to have trouble with TP. Yesterday in my shop I shot with both eyes open again and it calmed me down to where there was no trace of panic. My pins were blurry but since I was using my top pin at 20 yards I could do it. I have tried every option with lenses and peeps that I can think of but I'm not satisfied with the results. I can ether see the target clear (ish) with star bursting pins that blur together or my pins clear and a blurry target. 

With all I have tried. NO lenses clairifiers or verifiers seems to work best for me. Just plain sights and peep.

My question is should I try to go back to both eyes open or not. Have y'all heard of closing one eye causing TP? 

What advice can you give me? Thanks.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're a bowhunter, I think that there is a real advantage to shooting with both eyes open... *IF* you never have trouble with your non-dominate eye taking over when you're aiming. Both eyes open will give you a much greater field of view to see that hidden branch in your sight picture or that doe that is about to step in line with your shot. Shooting a walking deer with one eye closed? Forget it!

For a target archer... I would think that either way can work well, depending on the shooter, but then again, I'm not a target archer.

I do know that, for me, there is a certain amount of panic that can set in while aiming with one eye closed in a hunting situation. I'm not sure why this happens to me, but I know that I have felt it and now I train to keep both eyes open on every shot.

My eyes started to go when I hit 40 too. I fought it for a while, trying to adapt my shooting to it. I finally gave in.
Now, I wear glasses that make the target clear and I don't worry about seeing the pins clearly. This works very well. Then again, my pins aren't so blurry that I can't tell them apart, as in your situation.
I take it that you haven't gotten glasses yet? If not, it's time to do it. 
There's nothing else you *can* do but get glasses... or eye surgery, that is... if you're a candidate for it in the first place. 
You should talk with an eye doctor to see what you need to do.

Good luck!


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, I went to the eye doc last year for this reason. I have glasses and I tried contacts in both cases I can see my target great but it makes my pins very bad. In general my glasses help me at a distance but for up close I need reading glasses. This is why my pins get blurry with my glasses or a lens in my peep. Getting old is a bummer. Without my glasses and one eye closed my target is for the most part clear (but not perfect) and my pins are fine. The only major issue I am having is I sometimes get some TP. 

The sun has decided to come out today here, so I will revisit shooting outside with both eyes open in hopes I can make out my pins while focusing on the target. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm a good bit older than 40, and have had the same problem for some time now. I learned to shoot with both eyes open, and initially it was hard to close one. But you get used to it. Hang in there, elkaholic.


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> I'm a good bit older than 40, and have had the same problem for some time now. I learned to shoot with both eyes open, and initially it was hard to close one. But you get used to it. Hang in there, elkaholic.


Thanks. So you shoot with one eye closed?


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

Since getting back into archery last year, I have struggled with my eyes. I shoot right handed and was always right eye dom when I was in my teens. But because of age my right eye is now a little weaker than my left eye.
I have finally found what works for me after trying everything (except for switching and shooting left handed) 
I now wear a blinder on my hat. You may want to try that. It's something that's cheap and easy and if it works for you, you will be able to tell right away. I can now shoot with both eyes wide open. And yes, closing one eye, I was always tense and not relaxed when at anchor. For me I'm much more calm with both eyes open.

-pat13b


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

pat13b said:


> Since getting back into archery last year, I have struggled with my eyes. I shoot right handed and was always right eye dom when I was in my teens. But because of age my right eye is now a little weaker than my left eye.
> I have finally found what works for me after trying everything (except for switching and shooting left handed)
> I now wear a blinder on my hat. You may want to try that. It's something that's cheap and easy and if it works for you, you will be able to tell right away. I can now shoot with both eyes wide open. And yes, closing one eye, I was always tense and not relaxed when at anchor. For me I'm much more calm with both eyes open.
> 
> -pat13b


I was thinking of trying one. Think I will.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

1ELKAHOLIC said:


> Thanks. So you shoot with one eye closed?


Yep. Otherwise, I have a hard time focusing. Tell the truth, it's getting harder each year to focus with just one. Gettin' old ain't any fun on many counts.


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

I hear ya Brother! 

I tried a small clear but not very clear blinder last week. I think I am sold on it. It was nice to keep both eyes open and still see my pins good while focusing on the target.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I wear a 2.0 diopter contact in my right eye and a 1.25 in my left eye for both hunting and spots. It works for me; my pins are sharp and the target is in focus most of the time shooting RH with both eyes open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Put a piece of tape on your glasses.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Have you tried different colored pins and size of pins to see if it helps at all? Is one color less blurry than the other colors? Some sights even offer blue and orange pins now.

I have green, red and yellow in my current sight. The green is the only one that is clearly defined. I am debating about ordering a custom sight with all green pins because green is the only one that I see clearly. Everyone is different on which color is best for them.

A smaller size pin may also help define the individual pins better for you. I know it seems weird because your eyesight is worse, but it may help.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this scares the heck outta every archer...the white shoe said it well... good advice...i shoot with one eye.... good luck elk...


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I found in a another thread where someone started using a sight extension and that helped clear up the pins by putting the pins further away while wearing glasses.

I have the same problem. With my glasses on, the pins are blurry. Without my glasses the pins are clear. The pins are about at the same distance as a computer screen and I can't use my glasses while at a computer.

A sight extension may put the pins at a distance where your glasses will make the pins clearer. At least, this is what I hope it will do for me.


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

mtnmutt said:


> Have you tried different colored pins and size of pins to see if it helps at all? Is one color less blurry than the other colors? Some sights even offer blue and orange pins now.
> 
> I have green, red and yellow in my current sight. The green is the only one that is clearly defined. I am debating about ordering a custom sight with all green pins because green is the only one that I see clearly. Everyone is different on which color is best for them.
> 
> A smaller size pin may also help define the individual pins better for you. I know it seems weird because your eyesight is worse, but it may help.


My sight has all green pins. Green is the only pin I can see without star bursting. I use .10 pins. I cant wear glasses or contacts because if I do I cant see my pins at all. With reading glasses I can see my pins great but the target would be one big blur.

I am still using the blinder and it is working good. I sometimes have to close one eye in certain circumstances but for the most part the blinder works good. It helps make my pins clear while focusing on the target. It also helps me see the whole target so I know I am in the right spot.


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

single pin slider help me even for huntting. If you can shoot 20 yds with top pin this might be the answer.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I put a site extension on, and helped me. Spotthogg gave me the name, Midwest hunt and fish, they make extensions


----------



## Flinger69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Seems to me the pins do NOT need to be optically clear, but the intended target should be.
I'd reccomend going to a single pin sigh setup, either a slider sight or a target style.
Then while aiming the eye should be focused only on the target, if the pin is even remotely visible the subconscious mind will aim for you.
My eyes began failing @ 40 as well, I'm now 48 and I wear 2x glasses for reading, for shooting spot's 1.25X glasses and an 8X scope with a micro peep.
With this setup I can see the pin's, tho somewhat blurry, but the target is semi clear, if I use the 2X glasses the pins are clear and the target blurry, after trying multiple lenze combinations the 1.25 glasses and the 8X lenze was my decision.

Carl


----------



## bigdog11 (Jun 17, 2005)

OR ,I have the same problem,,over 40 Need bifocals, but I can shoot a 6x power lense looking through a bigger peep ,no glasses and see the target very clear with one eye closed, But I went to circles instead of pins. The circle blurrs the outside of the X ring but i see clear inside the circle and aim small hit small:angel:


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel that one eye open helps focus on the spot on the target or deer that you are trying to hit. Just my two cents.i was taught that u know your shooting lanes before u hunt.


2012 Mathews Helim LH
G5 XR 
Ripcord
Scott Mongoose


----------



## gvid200 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am over 40, left eye dominate, I shoot right handed. In order for me to shoot with both eyes open I squint my dominate eye (left one). You may want to try this. You will still have both eyes open but will be able to focus with your shooting eye. Just a thought...


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Good to hear on this subject I also am left eye dom. Shooting right all my shooting life. Going to give this a try .
Thankyou.



gvid200 said:


> I am over 40, left eye dominate, I shoot right handed. In order for me to shoot with both eyes open I squint my dominate eye (left one). You may want to try this. You will still have both eyes open but will be able to focus with your shooting eye. Just a thought...


----------



## gvid200 (Oct 10, 2011)

It works for me, let me know how you do!!


----------

